# Chat mit Nicole?



## Shaman (20 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

Gestern beim Runterladen meiner mails öffnete sich plötzlich ein Fenster und eine gewisse Nicole beklagte sich via irgendeines Nachrichtendienstes , daß ich ihren Chat schon verlassen hätte. Sie forderte mich auf, ihre Internet-Seite zu besuchen (irgendwas mit ***.bz). Alles war sehr suspekt und ich schaltete meinen Rechner schnell ab.
Jetzt rätsele ich rum:
Ich chatte nicht und benutze auch keine Nachrichtendienste. Die mails habe ich über t-online runtergeladen, was ich nur ca 1mal pro Woche benutze, weil die mailadresse uralt ist. Unbekannte Absender waren bei den mails auch nicht bei, nur der übliche kram. Anti-Vir hat nichts entdeckt.
Was für Ungeziefer könnte sich also wie eingeschlichen haben und wie kann ich das in Zukunft verhindern? 
Für ein paar Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar
Gruß
Shaman


----------



## sascha (20 Dezember 2003)

Das ist "ganz normaler" Spam über den Windows-Nachrichtendienst. Es geht da ausschließlich darum, Dich auf eine Dialerseite zu locken. Also: ignorieren und den Nachrichtendienst deaktivieren.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2003)

Windows-Nachrichtendiesnt abschalten:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/spam/nachrichtendienst.php
Der perfekte Weg für einen streitsüchtigen Spezialisten wäre - dem Link folgen, Dialer runterladen, starten, Nummer isolieren, alles dokumentieren und das Ergebnis der RegTP als Beschwerde mitteilen. Parallel den Reseller in Kenntnis setzen, damit der ggf. gem. § 13a TKG im Widerholungsfall seines Kunden einer Sanktion der RegTP ausgesetzt werden kann (bis zu 100000 €/Fall und Nummer).


----------



## Shaman (20 Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Tips, habe den Nachrichtendienst jetzt deaktiviert.
Außerdem hab ich in der Ereignisanzeige das Application Popup mit der Internetadresse dieser Nicole noch gefunden und mir die Page von dieser Nicole gleich mal angeschaut (Bin eben so schrecklich neugierig). Steckt ne Webcam dahinter und irgendwas wollte sich gleich runterladen, war aber nicht als Dialer ausgewiesen....
Shaman


----------



## technofreak (20 Dezember 2003)

Die "Dame" ist eine " alte" Bekannte, die taucht mit  immer wieder neuen  Vornamen 
auf den unterschiedlichsten Wegen per Spam, per Popup und jetzt mal zur Abwechslung als Nachrichtendienst auf
und der Betreiber ist auch ein "alter" Bekannter ....


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2003)

So sieht das "süße Määchen" mit den vielen Vornamen übrigens aus, es wäre schön wenn sie sich melden würde,
dann könnte sie  gleich zur Vernehmung als Zeugin auf eine Polizeidienststelle mitkommen....


----------



## Shaman (20 Dezember 2003)

*Multimediaupdate*

Multimediaupdate nennen sie die Dialer dort jetzt :lol:


----------



## sascha (20 Dezember 2003)

> der Betreiber ist auch ein "alter" Bekannter



Dass der immer noch auf freiem Fuß ist...


----------



## Hase007 (21 Dezember 2003)

Ich hab mir mal eben den Spass gegönnt und von der Seite das File
Winmuschi.exe und ein OCX File runtergeladen, Isoliert und an Norton Antivirus gesendet.

Ich will mal sehen ob die das Zeug in ihren Virenscanner (bzw. Dialer) mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Shaman (21 Dezember 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > der Betreiber ist auch ein "alter" Bekannter
> 
> 
> 
> Dass der immer noch auf freiem Fuß ist...



Gibts da für einen "Nicht so ganz Insider" mal ein bißchen mehr zu, vielleicht per PN ????


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> das "süße Määchen"


 Das Bild ist ja schon mindestens ein Jahr alt, ob sich det Määchen noch daran erinnern kann?  Im Übrigen sammelt die StA Cottbus Informationen zu dem Auftritt der Winmuschi und ihrer Initiatoren.
Mich würde die verwendete Nummer interessieren, könnte die mal jemand posten oder schon mal mit der RegTP-Datenbank abgleichen? Sollte es wieder eine 0193er der DTMS sein, so wäre mit einer Meldung wegen Spam der § 13a TKG erfüllt - DTMS hatte bereits Hinweise auf Spam mit ihrer Nummer über den "Internethandel L*CI**".


----------

